# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Glary Utilities Free

## PavelA

Краткое описание на английском.



> Glary Utilities offers numerous powerful and easy-to-use system tools and utilities to fix, speed up, maintain and protect your PC. 
> 
> It allows you to clean common system junk files, as well as invalid registry entries and Internet traces. You can manage and delete browser add-ons, analyze disk space usage and find duplicate files. You can also view and manage installed shell extensions, encrypt your files from unauthorized access and use, split large files into smaller manageable files and then rejoin them. Furthermore, Glary Utilities includes the options to optimize memory, find, fix, or remove broken Windows shortcuts, manage the programs that start at Windows startup and uninstall software. Other features include secure file deletion, an Empty Folder finder and more. 
> 
> All Glary Utilities tools can be accessed through an eye-pleasing and totally simplistic interface.
> 
> Category
>  Modules
> 
> ...


Размер:5,49Мб
Скриншот:
http://www.glaryutilities.com/images...s/gu_large.gif

Ссылка для скачки http://www.glaryutilities.com/gud.html

Имееется также платная версия.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

